# Can You Sublimate Over Existing Sublimated Design?



## woodys737

Anyone know if you can sublimate over an already sublimated piece of clothing?

Sounds ridiculous and maybe so...but, I have a fast speed suit that I'd like to wear for some races next year but, I really hate the design on top. Just want to cover everything up with the same color of the bottom part is all. No design. Just cover the existing sh!t with one monotone color. 

Any other ideas? Anyone tried to dye cycling jersey's?


----------



## pittcanna

Covering up existing is a pain in the ass.
However you could try rit dye and soak it over night.
FAQ: How can I dye spandex? How can I dye Lycra®? How can I dye elastane?


----------



## woodys737

Thx Pitt...looks like Poly/Nylon blends are not possible to dye. Certainly, not worth the trouble to try. Will search for a place that can do sublimation and bug them


----------



## pittcanna

The problem with sublimination though it is a pain in the ass to do on already sewn product.

Dye -sub printers usually work on a roll system

To print over a completed product

rip out the seams on the skinsuit
put the fabric on an sheet of interfacing
print over the fabric
re-sew skinsuit


----------



## stan01

Unless you have a sports wear manufacturer close by then the answer is in all likely hood no. I think what you are thinking about is like what they do at the presentation podium where the winner gets awarded the leader's jersey that has his/hers team logo's sublimated onto the blank jersey.

First off, in order to do this you would need the special heat transfer iron which is much hotter than an ordinary house hold iron & then the special ink transfer sheets in the color that you would need. In your case it would only work if the design on your top is only one color on a white background. If there are more than one color involved then it would be a no go. Check youtube to see what I'm talking about.


----------



## woodys737

stan01 said:


> Unless you have a sports wear manufacturer close by then the answer is in all likely hood no. I think what you are thinking about is like what they do at the presentation podium where the winner gets awarded the leader's jersey that has his/hers team logo's sublimated onto the blank jersey.
> 
> First off, in order to do this you would need the special heat transfer iron which is much hotter than an ordinary house hold iron & then the special ink transfer sheets in the color that you would need. In your case it would only work if the design on your top is only one color on a white background. If there are more than one color involved then it would be a no go. Check youtube to see what I'm talking about.


I literally want the top of this speedsuit the same color blue as the bottom. ie get rid of the Arizona flag stuff on top. I'm the second rider and you can see the bottom v. top hopefully. It doesn't have to be perfect and I really want to just tone it down so I don't stick out so much. I want to blend in I guess. Even if I can cover most of it but, have some left I'd be ok with it.


----------



## stan01

Why don't you just get another top that you like that matches the bottom & find a tailor that has the special sewing machine that serges 2 different fabrics together. That is essentially how the speed skinsuit is made I believe by Pearl Izumi or is that Castelli??

Cause I don't know where on earth you would find that special heating iron or ink transfer sheets that would have to match the color of your kit. Or why don't you pose your question to a company like Voler or Canari or whoever made your kit & ask if they could do what you are asking of??


----------



## woodys737

stan01 said:


> Why don't you just get another top that you like that matches the bottom & find a tailor that has the special sewing machine that serges 2 different fabrics together. That is essentially how the speed skinsuit is made I believe by Pearl Izumi or is that Castelli??
> 
> Cause I don't know where on earth you would find that special heating iron or ink transfer sheets that would have to match the color of your kit. Or why don't you pose your question to a company like Voler or Canari or whoever made your kit & ask if they could do what you are asking of??


Not sure why but, I thought to ask here first in case there was an easy way. It's a fast suit so it wouldn't be worth what you suggest with a taylor imo. 

I'm not going to send this back to vie13 to have them re ink it for reasons that I don't want to get into. Just wouldn't be right... 

I found a place that does sublimation on the other side of town. Hopefully I can drop by this fall sometime. Thanks for the ideas. I did find some info on ink transfer paper for polyester but, I'd still need someone to press it...


----------

